# n20 shot?



## motorheadls11 (Jul 3, 2009)

i was thinking about adding a 75 shot of n20 to my ls1 gto. whats the best system?


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

I not a nitrous person myself, but look for one that has all the safety features, and pluming you need.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

NOS stinks, the bottle always runs out at the worse possable moment!


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

NO2 is as safe as you make it. From what I've seen, you can do a 150 dry without a tune and it runs nice. Wet needs a tune.

They sell kits for like 700 bucks but they don't have all the safety stuff. I have a link saved on my comp at home. I'll post it tonight after work. Its a full dry kit, 15lb bottle, and all the safety stuff in one kit designed for the LS1. Not the cheapest, but modding right never is.-


----------

